# Can't get XPS to work with HDTV



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I tried to connect my Dell XPS 15 (win7 home) to my TV (Panny P54G25) last night via HDMI. No joy. Neither recognized the other. I tried going through my Pioneer receiver with the same result. Anyone know what settings I might be missing?

It worked once about 6 months ago...


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

There is probably a function key to activate the external display.

edit: It should be F8


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As dumb as it sounds, try right-clicking on the desktop and choosing "Properties" or "Graphics Properties." If your Dell uses the Intel GMA it doesn't always detect an external display until you force it to.


----------



## Lucavex (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the same problem with my Mitsubishi 60" DLP and my XPS 17. The XPS works fine on our Samsung in the bedroom, but for some reason it doesn't communicate with the Mitsubishi.

It's the oddest thing, and I've done everything I can think of to force the laptop to register the external display on the Mitsubishi.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I've tried the external display route - even trying to select 'extended display', 'Projector', 'duplicate display'. Nothing.

I have tried the F1 key (in this case), but the aforementioned modes don't do anything. What's the point of an HDMI out if they haven't figured out how to make it work easily?

After trying on 3 different HDMI sources (2 TVs and av receiver, it seems there is something amiss with the XPS setup. It's quite maddening.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Have you checked Dell's support site to see if they have any hardware updates available?


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

If Windows 7 go into the Sound control panel and under playback, make sure that the HDMI device is selected as a default.

You will also need to make sure that once you make the change to close whatever program you have open to view on the TV and reopen.

When you go into the Sound control panel make sure that the TV and the computer are connected.

Hope that this helps.

Michael.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Has anyone ever used the Intel Wireless Display stuff that's available on the XPS?
It requires the use of a box that connects to your TV/RX via hdmi then the HD signal is passed wirelessly. Like this one...
NETGEAR Push2TV TV Adapter for Intel Wireless Display


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, well, well...
I found the problem. I called Dell last night to get a replacement battery for the laptop. I opened the Dell Help Center app and it reported that 5 devices were disabled - one of which was the graphics card. Evidently the power scheme shuts down the graphics card as well as a few other items when in power deprivation mode. Since the battery is nearly useless, it shuts these items off when the power cord is out for more than a few minutes. The wife uses it in the kitchen for recipes and often doesn't plug it in until it shuts off.


----------

